# chronic diarreah



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi,i just stopped by to tell about a pill i just happened to take, for sweating.glycopyrrolate 2mgs. 2 xs a day.my digestive system feels great.it has stopped,yes i said stopped my diarreah for 17 days now.you know thats an eternity in diarreahville.i have to share this info.i do have ibs for 30 years,but i dont get the pain a lot of you get.it may help that too,i dont know.talk to your dr.s. if you get the results im getting,your a very happy camper.i would not lead anyone astray,i know this is the most important thing in your life.i hope it works for every one of you.the way it working for me. thanks for listening .good luck all peg


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is an anticholinergic and they all have similar effects regardless of which thing they are being used for.Decreased sweating is one of the side effects of the ones typically used for IBS or Overactive bladder. They relax smooth muscles as well as tend to be constipating.Dry mouth tends to be the most annoying side effect, but they can sometimes effect blood pressure and heart rate.With the decreased sweating (no matter what you take it for) you may need to be more careful in hot conditions as you may not be able to cool yourself effectively. They tend to use different ones for different diseases, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of reason as to why one is for bladder vs another one is for the bowel.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for posting Peg. Glad it is working for you!Just as a point of info the brand name of this med is Robinul (oral).


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

glad you have found something that works for you.take care


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you bq,i'm still feeling fine.its still working.peg


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi carole,thanks for your kindness.i want to scream from the rooftops,i got my life back.at least for now.i really hope people try this.for me its the real deal.im feeling great.thank you peg


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi, i'd just like to give an update on this med.im taking .its a month now.i have not had diarrhea at all.it has stopped it totally.i cant possibly, be the only one this med. will help.i want everybody to feel as good as i do ,i have my life back.how many times have you wanted to say that?if you have chronic dia. talk to your dr. about this pill.help yourself.you all deserve to feel better.glycopyrrolate,the best pill thats ever happened for me.thanks for reading peg


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi claire,my ibs was diagnosed in 1977.i had chronic diarrhea,i never got the pain alot of you get.but the diarrhea was sometimes 15 times a day,no warning at all .out it would come ,anywhere anytime.many an embarrassing moment.i really dont know what ever started it,one day i got diarrhea,it never went away.i do think the gallbladder has something to do with ibs,amonth or so after that started.i passed 2 gallstones.they took out the gallbladder and ive never been healthy again .all kinds of problems.till now,this pill has been a saving grace for me,i was feeling so desperate,so sad,you know where im coming from im sure.thats what ibs does to you.i have a good feeling about this pill, i think the answer is in this pill.it might not help everyone at the moment,but , eventually who knows.only side effect im having is dry mouth.but i do have that anyway from other meds. good luck claire,anymore questions just ask...peg


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm interesting. that is a medication we use when we have palliative care patients. we usually give it to dry up secretions / saliva to make them more comfortabel and to avoid the rattling sound you may hear when someone is dying (sorry to bring death into this). I never thought of it to be used for IBS but i can see how it works because it dries up. the only thing I would suggest is be careful if you end up with a cold or something like that. there is a reason we have secretions !! glad to hear you are feeling much better. i am still in the trial and error stage. I am going to be starting the calcium carbonate daily when I feel better !!


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

tv girl,you might have just scared some people,bringing up death.but i'll tell youi did'nt want to get into my whole story.and i wont but,heres the important part.my diarrhea stopped about 5 years ago i didnt know why.i was on a lot of meds for different things,so i had no idea what stopped the diarrhea.i was going through some personal stuff,this med got lost in the process.i didnt realize it.the diahrrea came back with a vengence,for the past year.until 8/24/09.i was sweating like hell,so i called my dr. and ask for these pills again.the day i took it the first pill stopped the diarrhea then,right then.i havent had it since.i got so excited when i realized this is the answer to my diarrhea.i wanted to share with the world.everyone should have this opportunity if they want to try it.its the only thing out there that works.i have 5 years under my belt with this med. this is no flash in the pan.with only side effect dry mouth.im sure its not for everybody,but it will be for many. good luck all peg.


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi, ive been reading ,alot of these messages,i see how desperate you people.the money effort time wasted on this nonsence your buying.ater 30 yrs. ive come to the conclusion.it has nothing to do with what we eat or drink.the problem isnt in the bowel ,intestin,its somewhere there not looking.whatever it is lands in that area.they dont have an answer yet after thirty years.there looking in the wrong area.my guess gallbladder area,biles and stuff like that.not food or drink.people make themselves worse,from starving and whatever else they do.im not educated,i got thrown out of school back in the 1960's.hated it.still do 45 years later.but to all you brainiacs,i have the answer.i stopperd my diarrhea eat anything at all.coffee soda ice cream,gravy,everything,no diarrhea.with this pill icant even start the diarrhea,so its not food or drink.that i know for sure.at least in my case.how many colonoscopy's,upper gi's all the other horrible test you go through the answer is the same ibs.nothing shows up cause theres nothing there.its somewhere else.wake up medical people,listen to patients.you just might learn something.good luck all peg


----------



## AliceD (Sep 19, 2009)

I live in Houston, where excessive temperatures and humidity is the norm for at least half of the year. I think decreased sweating and the chance of hyperthermia would contraindicate this for me. I'm happy you've found something, though.


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi alice d,gee thats too bad .you know ,if this does help more people than me,maybe the scientist,can use this pill as a ground zero,pull it apart .the answer to the diarrhea part, is in that pill.find it. take it from there and work it,till they adjust it for the rest of you sufferers.hopefully thats the road were gonna go down.the beauty of all of this is i was being treated for hyperdrosis excessive sweating,it is working for that also.but its a 2fer.what a wonderful surprise.o ya i live in the north east.our summers can get hot but nothing like yours.well good luck alice..peg


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi, just checking in letting you all know things are still fine .no side effects happening ,except dry mouth.i have come to the conclusion.that this has to be the pill,that stopped my diahrrea for the 5 years it stopped.i was taking many meds.at the time i had no idea why it stopped.i was taking this med for hyperhydrosis at the time.i had a very confusing year(mothers death).forgot about taking this pill.the diarrhea came back with a vengence.i took for granted it was from all the stress.not realizing at the time,what was happening.so on 8/24/09.i was sweating like a pig.i thought,whatever happened to that glycopyrrolate pill iwas taking?so i called my dr.asked her if i could have it again.she called it in.the next day when i didn't get the diarrhea.i started thinking.omg.this must be the pill that stopped the diarrhea all those years.i was not positive when i first started taking it,so i didn't mention my story.now i know.people this is no fluke ,its the real deal,it will help many of you .some of the side effects sound a little scary.the side effect im getting is my life back,and it feels great. good luck all peg


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As I said above, it is an anticholinergic drug.Three things these kinds of drugs are known for causing as side effects are constipation, blocking sweat, and dry mouth. They are typically used in IBS to treat cramping pain, but they are constipating so sometimes can also stop the diarrhea. Usually the lack of sweating is a side effect (which can be dangerous if you are in hot environments and usually only sweat just enough anyway) but in this case they are using that side effect as a main use.It really is not surprising this made your IBS ease up or that a drug known to be constipating stopped diarrhea. Most anti-diarrhea drugs are used for treating diarrhea because constipation is a side effect.


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

like i said it wont help everybody.but im sure there are people that sweat perfusely,and have diarrhea,like myself.that it will help.im only trying to help people here.the medical people aint got the answer.some of them still think its in your head.some of us will try almost anything to be rid of that.some wont.i will,i tried,i succeeded.im happy.peg


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I wasn't saying you weren't trying to help people.Just it isn't terribly surprising that a drug very similar to drugs used to treat IBS helped your IBS. If it is wrong to explain why the drug is working then I am sorry I said anything. I thought maybe it would help people to know it really has a reason why it works, not just something completely random.If you would rather believe it works for no reason anyone can possibly figure out then I won't stop you, but I thought if people knew it was a kind of drug that can work for people (and is like Levsin or Bentyl that is more commonly prescribed for IBS) that they might be more likely to try it, or them.I am not trying to say it can't work or you shouldn't tell people about it, just explain why it can work and I won't do that again in response to any of your posts since it seems to be unacceptable to do that in response to you.I'm sorry I agreed with you that this kind of medication could work for people with IBS-D and it makes sense it worked for you. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Doesn't this drug do exactly what Motofen does?Or is it Motofen?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Motofen is most like Lomotil.Each five-sided dye free MOTOFEN® tablet containsifenoxin (as the hydrochloride) . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1.0 mgAtropine Sulfate . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .0.025 mghttp://www.rxlist.com/motofen-drug.htmSo an opiate derived anti-diarrheal and an antispasmodic.The drug discussed here is an anticholinergic, but it doesn't have an antidiarrheal added. So it is like tha Atropine in Motofen or Lomotil, but not the other part.Lomotil Each Lomotil tablet and each 5 ml of Lomotil liquid for oral use contains: diphenoxylate hydrochloride 2.5 mg atropine sulfate ..............0.025 mghttp://www.rxlist.com/lomotil-drug.htm


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

So if Lomotil doesn't work Motofen is unlikely to as well?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard to say. Sometimes people will respond better to one drug in a group of similar drugs than another. Typically they try another class of drugs, but Imodium, Lomotil and Motofen all use that part of the opiates that is constipating. Some people really seemed to like Motofen and I think they had tried the other drugs in that group. There isn't a good way to tell without trying.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard to say. Sometimes people will respond better to one drug in a group of similar drugs than another. Typically they try another class of drugs, but Imodium, Lomotil and Motofen all use that part of the opiates that is constipating. Some people really seemed to like Motofen and I think they had tried the other drugs in that group. There isn't a good way to tell without trying.


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

kathleen,im sure you can tell by my writings,that im not the sharpest knife in the draw,when you send those papers,i dont understand them.i only have a 7th grade education.all i know is this works .im sorry i misunderstood your motive.i thought you were knocking it.ive posted enough anyway.i only stopped by to say hello. thank you peg


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi,just me again.letting you know my progress.still feel great.i live like a normal human being.im not running around like a nut ,looking for toilets.everywhere i go.i dont care where they are.i can hold my pee.the anxiousness is gone. this pill is actually, this might sound corny but its actually soothing my soul, i finally feel at peace with my body.dont you feel like no matter what you do ,you cant win the battle,i finally have won my war.30 year war feels good.i hope this is the breakthrough and it helps evrybody that has a problem.i want you all to feel as good as i do,i know all the suffering youve done.by the way ,i wore diapers for 30 years,i couldnt leave the house without it on.this is huge.i dont wear it anymore,thats the confidence this pill gives me.good luck everyone....peg


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi,me again,i feel i should give a progress reports,on this med.situation.for me its still great.believe me im not gloating,im explaining,i think this ,is that important ,too keep telling how great this is.i had a great thanksgiving.i ate everything,without a problem at all.brown gravy , i havent been able to digest that since the 1970's.no problem at all.im in shock i think.its such a turn around.i hope the right people read this,to investigate this pill, so it can be adjusted to help everybody with ibs.what a blessing.my whole life has turned around.i hope you all join me one day.thank you all peg


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

hello Peggyglad to hear things are still going well for you. It would be interesting to hear if it worked for anyone else.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I too suffer from sweating a lot despite being of a healthy weight and doing regular exercise.Would I be justified in asking my doctor if I could try this medication?Could this be a common symptom?Does anybody else here sweat excessively too?


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi,ive often wondered if sweating went with it,myself.i've never gotten an answer when i asked.i dont think they know.you should talk to your dr, about this pill.it works better on me for the diarrhea.it helps the sweats too.but i do still sweat some.but im fine with it .its easier to deal with.i have to say i really havent felt this good in 30 years.thats the truth.whatever this pill is doing ,it feels like its making everything in there work right.its amazing.thats why i keep babbling,i want you all to feel this good.i know the alternative ,too well.i know this is the real deal for me.there has to be more of you it will help.i wish other people would try it.get the ball rolling,so they can adjust it for the rest of the sufferers,if it stopped me after all these years ,theres an answer in this pill.if you do try it ,let us know.so we can help others. thanks peg


----------



## jjm529 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Peg.I'm very interested in this. I've tried many things from prescriptions to supplements and the only thing to have helped some is Imodium Advanced. Did you ever use imodium before this? Talking to my doc about this today.Thanks!J


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi ,i did take imodium for years,before it was over the counter.it was o.k.,put it this way better than nothing.i also did,lomotil,lotronex,nothing compares to this pill.dont get me wrong there all better than nothing.those pills dont give peace of mind,i still found myself on egde taking them.waiting for the next attack.thats not happening anymore.this pill helps it all.please let us know what your dr.decides for you.i hope you can try them.take care peg


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've just read that Motofen,a lot of sufferers drug of choice,was also used to treat excessive sweating the same as Glycopyrrolate.Is there a possible connection for the relief of IBS D?Very interesting I think.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Peggy,I asked my doctor about Glcopyrrolate for IBS but it's not available in the UK.But my doctor has passed this information on to an expert for more research on this drugs effect on IBS so you could have unearthed a new treatment!


----------



## Contemplation (Feb 2, 2010)

Hope she still didn't get diarrhea on that drug. I heard drugs effects could worn off after some time.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i read some other post by peggykkkkk, i think & she talked about that glycopyrrolate..........the problem with so many of these drugs, r that u don't know long term effect of these things that r not natural & anything that is a neurotransmitter, is something i'd rather not have to pay for later in life.........find out how those neurotransmitter work, what stimulates them, what slows them down & find something natural to do the same thing, cause u can bet the big pharma has done their homework to provide a drug u need a Rx for & a doctors visit..........everybody makes money at ur expense.........ur health, ur pocketbook.........


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Even if it only provided temporary relief maybe one of the drugs ingredients is something that could be looked in to further.I believe this drug stops the body over secreting certain things that make us sweat excessively so I don't know if that would effect us long term.


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi,just to let you know i was on this med .for about 4 years or so already.i dont want to get into my personal stuff.but i have proof of using it all those years.i thought the diarrhea stopped on its own,just like it had started on it own way back in the 1970's.little did i know the new pill at the time for sweating stopped my ibs.i had no idea,that was what stopped it.until my diarrhea came back big time,after about 8 months of shear sickness,and sweating.i called my pc dr.to get my sweat pill again,i didnt realize i hadnt been taking it for months.i took one that day.the next day it dawned on me, this is what stopped my diarrhea.i couldnt believe it .i felt great,and still do.no side effects at all,in fact ive never felt so good.when i wasnt taking them .i was so sick,didnt even realize it.i went through all those test again.and this tiny little pill ,has given me the world back.i hope you all feel this good one day.peggy


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad to hear its still helping you Peggy and long may it continue.


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi,jmoc,you seem like a dynamite person.i hope you have the opportunity,to try this pill one day.your so kind.you know i was thinking,i have know idea ,if this is at all possible.especially with prescription drugs.send an email to baxter pharm.see if they can send you samples,where its not available in the uk.im not telling you to do this (it could be illegal)i dont know.all they can say is no.ive been in touch with them .giving all my info.if they call again,i'll mention that its not available in the uk.and people want to try it.i think they might persue this further.so hang in there.good luck peggy


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi, i found one food that does not agree with me.would you believe, oranges.i ate a couple last week,i got so sick from them.i wont be eating them again.i wont go near citrus foods.it even caused the diarrhea,for 2 days.its gone again.and im fine.just a little fyi incase you eat citrus fruits,they might be doing you worse.some things that are suppose to be good for you,. aint.well take care all,im off to get a hip replacement.take care all and good luck.peggy.


----------

